# From Idea to Reality



## Captain Jerry (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Y'all

It's not finished by any measure but I just had to get this posted. It has been a tough month and I have a bucket full of paperweights to prove it. If you were following the build of the Three Cyl Spider engine in WIP, I'm sorry to have left you out but the development of this engine got to be too frustrating to slow down and write updates.

If you get tired of watching animations hang in there for about 30 seconds to see the transition. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egi1lwkoHIs[/ame]


A six cylinder double wobble/swash plate engine. Hope you enjoy.

Jerry


----------



## dsquire (Jan 22, 2010)

Jerry

What have you gone and done? Are you trying to give yourself a big headache?? It looks great. At first I was thinking that it was just an animation then all of a sudden the brass started sparkling and I realized that it was an actual engine. Will wonders never cease? :bow: :bow: :bow: th_wav

Cheers 

Don


----------



## joe d (Jan 22, 2010)

Jerry

That's a real treat! Wonderful to see the translation from idea to reality.

Thanks for showing it to us

Joe


----------



## 1hand (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow............Thats.....Thats.....Thats crazy! What a neat design! :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazing Jerry!

Rick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 22, 2010)

Jerry,

That deserves a Karma.

Bob


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I thought the transition thing would be fun if I could pull it off. It might have been better but when I took the camera to the shop this afternoon I had only enough battery for one or two videos and the other one didn't work out. 

I downloaded a screen capture and video editor called "Camtasia" a few weeks ago and while I was putzing around with it I found these transition functions that I thought were slick. The only problem was all I had was the animation and no real engine to transit to. I was close but a few problems were keeping me from getting the engine to run to my satisfaction. I'm not going to detail them now since they weren't all that interesting. IN fact they were so minor and insignificant that I almost couldn't find them. They even eluded my favorite trouble shooting method which involves erasing all thought from my mind with a ounce or two of good Tennesee whiskey and good night's sleep.

Well, I got it all worked out and the Double Triple is running pretty well. In the video above, it is running with the wobble plates in mirror mode resulting in three opposed cylinder strokes per revolution. In the next few weeks, I'll reassemble the engine with the plates in phase which will produce six discreet power strokes per revolution. I will try to make some comparisons of the the two modes as regards power, speed, balance etc.

In the mean time, I'm going to take a short break from the shop. It turned into a grind and I'm to old for that. 

Thanks again for the comments. 

Jerry


----------



## Maryak (Jan 23, 2010)

CJ,

Definitely worth a trip to the Bahamas. : Brilliant. :bow:

I am very interested to know the difference in performance, from 3 opposed to six in phase.

Thanks for sharing and for pulling this one out of the hat, :bow: (from under the hat). ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## BigBore (Jan 23, 2010)

DUDE! 
 
 

       th_confused0052


Ed


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow. that is an incredible engine. are the opposed cylinders connected to each other?? 
verry good engineering jerry.

kel


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jan 23, 2010)

Bob

Thanks for the comments. Cruising the Out Islands is always in my thoughts but my sailing days are over. I've gone ashore permanently. At 72, I'm healthy, strong and mostly alert but that's all relative, and I'm not a kid any more so I'm movin' on. The boat is for sale. www.irwin37.com 

Kel

The opposing cylinders are not directly connected. In fact this is two separate three cylinder engines back to back on a common shaft, hence the name "Double Triple". Each three cylinder bank has its own orbital slide valve and when the valve eccentrics are aligned as they are now, opposing cylinders act at the same time and are connected through the valves which open and close at the same time.

After I get the engine fine tuned, I plan to rearrange the valves 180 degrees opposite so that one cylinder will open its pressure port as the opposing cylinder opens its exhaust port. This will be the equivalent of a three cylinder double acting engine which may or may not significantly change the characteristics of the engine. I'll report back.

This engine first appeared as a "Work in Progress". 3 Cyl Spider http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6707.0

I'll return to that thread and complete that build.

Jerry


----------



## Maryak (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> Bob
> 
> At 72, I'm healthy, strong and mostly alert but that's all relative, and I'm not a kid any more so I'm movin' on. The boat is for sale. www.irwin37.com
> 
> Jerry



I'm 5 years behind you but I sold my yacht 18 months ago. Standing there at 02:00, the wind blowing the crabs out of the mud, the water sneaking inside my hood and running down the back of my neck was still freezing cold when it settled in the crotch of my undies.

"Why am I here?" I am supposed to be enjoying this and doing it for fun. That's when I realised my youth was behind me and 10 days later when the trip was over. The boat went on the market.

Believe me I fully appreciate your comments - and it's still a most innovative engine. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 23, 2010)

What a mind boggler! 

That's great, well done!


----------

